# Looking for a screen printing price calculator



## 360_Apparel (Oct 1, 2010)

Looking for some software or a already made up excel file that i can just plug in the numbers. Were making a new screen printing price list and was looking for something that all we had to do was plug in the numbers and it'll tell us what to sell it for. 

Thanks 
360


----------



## Dejavu (Jul 9, 2011)

Amen. I'm looking for the same thing. I would pay for software that let me input a few variables and easily, then, calculate quotes and job costs. Someone who knows how to write code has to have (or really should) develop that!


----------



## 360_Apparel (Oct 1, 2010)

Dejavu said:


> Amen. I'm looking for the same thing. I would pay for software that let me input a few variables and easily, then, calculate quotes and job costs. Someone who knows how to write code has to have (or really should) develop that!



I actually got in touch with Silk Screen Supplies. They have a quickbook package for screen printers. Now i use quickbooks online and didn't think it would work, but they told me it would. They have a video on how to use it and everything. I will be getting it within the next few days and trying it out. Screen Printing Supplies, Screen Printing Equipment & Screen Printing Kits


----------

